# sly marbo (the one man army)



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys i just ordered a model of the esteemed sly marbo thats him over there <------ and i was wondering if it was possible to use him with the current ig codex cheers, :scratchhead:


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Not with the IG codex but I do believe that they made a Catachan codex for 4th Ed, which should translate well. It's a pdf so it should still be on the website somewhere. Actually I may have a copy.

Here we go, I found a copy of it on the oz site of all places:
http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/40k/catachans/default.htm

I hope this comes in handy.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks a heap man


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sly Marbo's a cool guy despite being a Rambo rip-off (kinda like the entire Catachan army, but I digress). He's a very interesting character in the novel _Death World_ in which the Catachans feature heavily.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i read the book i own it its partly wat got me started on the jungle fighters they are so friggin awesome
:biggrin:


----------

